# SMF Apparel Part II!



## glued2it (Dec 1, 2007)

Since Jeff has found time to work on a vendor for apparel(link below). 
Let's help by voting on what items we might be interested in. 
(please refer to poll)


http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...1&postcount=31

Choices were based off of the original "SMF apparel" post.
If you have any other suggestions, Feel free to comment.

Jeff the mob should be at ease now.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			







EDIT;
This is a multiple choice poll. Vote on all the items you are interested in.
.


----------



## squeezy (Dec 1, 2007)

Link is fine ... it's just me!


----------



## monty (Dec 1, 2007)

How about:

Oven Mitts

Hmmmnnn?

Cheers!


----------



## bbq bubba (Dec 1, 2007)

Hey Glued, like the fact that you like to poll us all the time
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




But Cafe Press carries all the item's you have listed, so no resason to vote, once Jeff gives them the logo, all those item's be available to purchase!
And yes, they even have thongs for you Florida guys so you can have your SMF on the beach!!


----------



## t-bone tim (Dec 1, 2007)

hehehe Bubba , thats a visual that wasn't needed


----------



## glued2it (Dec 1, 2007)

It was squeezy's idea.


----------



## bbq bubba (Dec 1, 2007)

OH............so now Squeezy's givin us the poll???


----------



## glued2it (Dec 1, 2007)

No just his idea


----------



## peculiarmike (Dec 1, 2007)

"Hoodie"???

What the heck is a "hoodie"??????


----------



## glued2it (Dec 1, 2007)

Here ya go,
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hoodie


----------



## pigcicles (Dec 1, 2007)

Hoodie and the Blowfish
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 . It's a pull over with a hood, most have a through pocket on the front.


----------



## lisacsco (Dec 1, 2007)

does this mean we can be in a gang???  I wanna be the boss!


----------



## lisacsco (Dec 1, 2007)

I have an idea...

I have an embroidery machine that does this kind of apparel that you all are interested in.  I even have a program that will design any kind of design you want (i.e. SMF logo) and make it also look exactly like what you want.

But......

Having had surgery on my right arm 4 weeks ago and then going back to surgery Dec 5th for my left side I am not able to sew till probably January.  And second I have to still finish learning this program, but I have time to learn it while off for surgery.

If anyone is willing to wait for me, I would be glad to do this, plus I can earn my money back for this program (dang thing cost 1600.00).  I will make prototypes before people buying blind.

Then there is the thing that I will not be as fast as those professionals who have 200 machines and can get it done quickly, I can only do one at a time.

Just an idea  :)



One more thing....

*I have to have Jeff's OK on this because I would be copying his copywrite.*


----------



## linescum (Dec 1, 2007)

hopefully it's the kind that have the flames or smoke going down the sleeves.

but just make sure that they make a 4xlT.. the t is important for me cause i hate shirts that the sleeves are halfway to my elbow and look like a belly shirt


----------



## monty (Dec 1, 2007)

Lisa,
Your idea is a good one. Perhaps you could specialize in an "upscale" version of the SMF goodies.

I would assume that most of the goodies will be screen printed. BUT, what a nice idea to spend a little extra and give an embroidered SMF goodie as a gift. Or the embroiderd hoody could be used for more formal occasions. Like gang inductions.

The again you could offer items not available throught the regular vendor, like oven mitts!

Think about it!

Cheers!


----------



## pigcicles (Dec 1, 2007)

I'm not sure, but I think Monty wants an oven mitt or two


----------



## monty (Dec 1, 2007)

Why you sly ole dog, Joe!

Howdja ever figger thet one out?

Besides, I am sure a lot of folks use'em!

Cheers!


----------



## pigcicles (Dec 1, 2007)

I coulda used one a little bit ago.. I found a hot spot with my one of my little piggie fingers ... Where's those oven mitts when ya need em?!


----------



## morkdach (Dec 1, 2007)

*beer  koolie please*


----------



## lisacsco (Dec 1, 2007)

see, now you're talking!!


----------



## pigcicles (Dec 1, 2007)

Lisa - Do your brothers know you wanna be a gang leader??


----------



## lisacsco (Dec 1, 2007)

they are way back East, they will never know, plus, I dont think the guys here are THAT dangerous  :)  I just think I would look cool :)

I could see us all showing up at a rally :)


----------



## lisacsco (Dec 1, 2007)

plus, they never put anything past me...


----------



## glued2it (Dec 1, 2007)

When creating products with cafe press, You have to select which products you want to sell.

I'm wondering why your were looking at mens thongs!


----------



## richtee (Dec 1, 2007)

Squeezy wants thongs? squeezy thongs...hmmm


----------



## blackhawk19 (Dec 1, 2007)

It will take at least a 6-pack to get over that image


----------



## glued2it (Dec 1, 2007)

I got my first glance of the new apparel. They're looking pretty good so far!


----------



## deejaydebi (Dec 2, 2007)

I don't know Lisa you've never seen me swing my wooden spaghetti spoon have ya now?  My boy could tell you a story or two about those spaghetti sppons!


----------



## squeezy (Dec 2, 2007)

Easy guys ... I'm just trying to help Jeff get an idea on what members are interested in buying!


----------



## squeezy (Dec 2, 2007)

They are butt floss don't ya know!


----------



## mossymo (Dec 2, 2007)

One can go thongless unless you are not comfortable with your meat.


----------



## mossymo (Dec 2, 2007)

Sorry about that, I said that all wrong, I meant it different and mispelled.... I was talking about meat tongs..... Sorry !!!


----------



## lisacsco (Dec 2, 2007)

just keep digging that hole, Mossy :):):)


----------



## wavector (Dec 2, 2007)

I was thinking that very same thing the other day. I would be interested in one.


----------



## stringcheese paul (Dec 2, 2007)

So is that a no on the thong?


----------



## squeezy (Dec 2, 2007)

Thongs are nothing more than butt floss ... logo would be too small I think, and then again who would see it?


----------



## hawgheaven (Dec 2, 2007)

Even if you could see the logo, who would want to see the li'l piggie in the logo with a tan?


----------



## glued2it (Dec 2, 2007)

Why everyone is interested in the thong, I have no idea?????/

Butt for the ones that are.....(pun intended) here ya go!


----------



## squeezy (Dec 2, 2007)

I mean just where else could it be made?


----------



## bbq bubba (Dec 2, 2007)

I am sooooooooooooo sorry i ever brought up this topic!!


----------



## squeezy (Dec 2, 2007)

Easy big fella ... everything will be OK ... I'm taking my medicine as I type!


----------



## hawgheaven (Dec 2, 2007)

Hey bubba, them things would be just the ticket under the Smokin' Scotsmen's BBQ Team kilts...


----------



## squeezy (Dec 2, 2007)

LMFHAO!


----------



## monty (Dec 2, 2007)

Uhhh, Hawg!

Tradition does not allow that! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





And I am sure that Dutch and a few other true Scots will agree and support me. Sorry to take out the steam from that one.  

And I am sure that Bubba follows tradition! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Uhh, Bubba, you DO follow tradition, don't you? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Cheers!


----------



## hawgheaven (Dec 2, 2007)

So, you rilly believe that Monty...?


----------



## bbq bubba (Dec 2, 2007)

Uhh, Bubba, you DO follow tradition, don't you? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I guess you'd have to show up to a comp. and find out!!


----------



## monty (Dec 2, 2007)

Bubba, 

If I showed up at a comp where you were competing it would be for the Q and NOT the View!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks for your good nature in handling this! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Cheers!


----------



## hawgheaven (Dec 2, 2007)

Well put Monty, spoken like a true gentleman!


----------



## bbq bubba (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks for your good nature in handling this! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Anytime fella's, this thread has taken a weird, but funny turn!!


----------



## squeezy (Dec 2, 2007)

That's just not fair ... I think Bubba is plenty pretty!


----------



## hawgheaven (Dec 2, 2007)

I guess there's no accounting for one's taste...


----------



## glued2it (Dec 2, 2007)

OMG! what has happened here?


----------



## bbq bubba (Dec 2, 2007)

See what you started with your damn poll jeremy!!!


----------



## monty (Dec 2, 2007)

Geez, Bubba!

Don't tick off Jeremy!

He might start another poll,"Does he or doesn't he?" 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Cheers! (And watch out for stiff breezes)


----------



## mossymo (Dec 2, 2007)

Butt it is still funny, and if anyone is offended I hope they can just turn the other cheek (so, to say) !!!


----------



## glued2it (Dec 3, 2007)

see what who started????????


----------



## smokin for life (Dec 3, 2007)

You go Bubba!!!!!


----------



## TulsaJeff (Dec 3, 2007)

Here is the link to the SMF stuff at CafePress..

http://www.cafepress.com/smf_stuff

If anyone has any questions or notices a problem let me know. Be sure to read the shipping policies, return policies, etc. before ordering as I am not able to deal with any of that due to how CafePress works.

I even added the thong for those who "seem" interested


----------



## monty (Dec 3, 2007)

WAY TO GO JEFF!

Bubba! Yer in the clear!

Cheers, everyone!


----------



## mavadakin (Dec 3, 2007)

Ok Whos Wearing The Thong Lol......j/k


----------



## bbq bubba (Dec 3, 2007)

Way to go Jeff!! That's the largest selection i have seen yet!!


----------



## blackhawk19 (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks Jeff, for this thread was quickly spiraling out of control


----------



## devolutionist (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks for taking the time to set up the poll on this!  Looking forward to seeing some designs!


----------



## pigcicles (Dec 6, 2007)

Hey Devo - Read this post.. Order Your SMF Logo Apparel  You will get the link to see the goods.


----------



## glued2it (Dec 6, 2007)

Thank you! here is all the apparel http://www.cafepress.com/smf_stuff


----------



## dono (Dec 6, 2007)

ya gotta have a tuque for us canucks eh


----------



## mossymo (Dec 6, 2007)

I am holding off from ordering right now, I gave my wife a list of what I want for X-Mas !!!


----------



## glued2it (Dec 6, 2007)

Isn't that a beanie? Good Idea! LisaCSO might have to make those.
I want one too! it's getting cold... well it is cold!


----------



## tonto1117 (Dec 6, 2007)

LMHO....funny,funny thread. But (pun intended)if I ever see my team mates in thongs
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Im atta there!!!!


----------



## devolutionist (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks (to glued2it as well) for the link.  I saw there were like 6 pages of posts on this and just jumped to the end without reading through it... but then I went back and read through it... and WHEW, man I wish I hadn't!  It's gonna take a lotta forgettin' to get that thong imagery out of my head!







BTW, that apron is definitely getting ordered.  I need a new one after Thanksgiving this year - totally ruined my old one.  Kinda caught it on fire a little.


----------



## dono (Dec 9, 2007)

I dunno if it's called a beanie down your way but if ya look real close at my avatar I'm wearing a touqe eh :-)


----------



## richtee (Dec 10, 2007)

Grin... if it weren't for the Mackenzie brothers, most of the world outside of the Great White North would not know what one was!
BTW, got my apron, hat <black>, and a couple stickers for the Beast yesterday!  Nice stuff.


----------



## dono (Dec 31, 2007)

I got mine and the delivery was very fast concidering it had to cross the border into canada to get to me 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





oh and by the way, the thong smokes up real nice


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Dec 31, 2007)

Made a list for the wife.... her and Mom got all of it... Got my hat, 2 oval stickers, t-shirt,hoodie,apron, and wife got a sweatshirt and daughter got t-shirt....


----------

